# So many nights I just dream of the ocean



## rvatdi (Mar 17, 2008)

The most pleasing times in my life have come at the hands of a steady wind.

Im 24 now, 25 at the end of the summer. Its amazing how finite life can feel even "this young". I feel hindered by society's expectations of what I should be doing. There is so much world out there I need to see, feel and taste, if I wait much longer, theres a good chance I could miss it. 

It is amazing how things in life work out for people to expect it to do just that. I knew I would be sailing. No one else saw it, they just heard the constant obsessing. Then it happened. Wanna crew on a j/105... more than you could ever know.

Now a little over a season deep, I'm hooked. I'm looking for boats, planning trips, trying to find a telecommuting position, and figuring out ways to support this lifestyle I so desperately yearn for. I'm single, with nothing but a fuzzy dog holding me back (and hell he probably wants to go too).

I have some idea's about how to support myself and am taking the steps to get the ball off and rolling. Green tourism, eco foods/fuels/lifestyles, and sustainability will all play key roles in making this happen. 

I look forward to the bountiful support and knowledge provided by the wonderful patrons of this forum. Your expertise, community, and insight will be exactly what I need to make a difference in this wonderful place we call life.



Phil
Richmond VA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Phil and best of luck.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Phil. Go big or stay home


----------

